# pest sparrows



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Got 3 sparrows today! :king:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Given sparrow are small enough, I'd say that is pretty dang good shooting Sir.

Cheers Allan


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank you Aussie.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Deep fried sparrow nuggets for dinner then?


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

No l don't eat them fed them to the neighbor hood cats.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

natureboy922 said:


> No l don't eat them fed them to the neighbor hood cats.


Lazy feckers them neighborhood cats can't fend for themselves :rofl:


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Welfare cats. Still some nice shooting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am never quite sure why folks dislike sparrows so much. I feed them here everyday, and enjoy seeing them around the place.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

In the US, English house sparrow and European Starlings are two of the few (maybe only) non protected birds. Those two seem to thrive because of humans instead of in spite of humans. My dislike for sparrows is simple--they are very much a pest bird and will kill and destroy other native birds (blue birds for example, which I love) I have seen bluebird nests where the sparrow killed the female while sitting in the nest and then they proceed to build a nest with any ad everything (trash included) in top.

Fortunately we have seen some increase in bluebird numbers the past few years due to many people putting up houses and monitoring. Without checking though, one can add to the sparrow population unintentionally. There are many very "nice" and beautiful native sparrow species that are very welcome around here.

Sorry to get off topic!!

Yes, nice shooting!!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Charles said:


> I am never quite sure why folks dislike sparrows so much. I feed them here everyday, and enjoy seeing them around the place.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Me too that and if I were to shoot any here in the UK I'd be in big trouble :angrymod:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't view them as a pest either. Love to see wild life around the house. Nesting ,feeding, playing ect. When I want a shooting challenge I'll pop in on a Pocket Predator Shooting Contest. All the challenge you can handle and no animals harmed.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

It does not matter if you think they are a pest or not, they very much are pests in the United States. Plenty of information on the web.

Good job natureboy, I shoot every sparrow that comes to my feeders trying to encourage indigenous species.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Plenty of info on the web :rofl:

Reminds me of this little nugget.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree, don't believe anything on the web, peer reviewed scientific journals, state fish and game and especially don't believe anything on this site.


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks August.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I did check it on the net. I never realized those little beasties were so aggressive.

Since we humans are not indigenous species here in North America, I just hope no one recognizes how aggressive we are to the native flora and fauna here ... :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

How does the old saying go ?.....

That is right.

DO NOT BELIEVE ANYTHING YOU HEAR.....AND ONLY HALF OF WHAT YOU SEE........

Truer words never been said.

PARTICULARLY when it comes down to anything to do with the MEDIA..... OR...... THE WORLD WIDE WEB.

Cheers Allan


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Brian Jacques in his Redwall series portrays them as unprincipled savages.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Never let the truth get in the way of a good story......


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Good shooting man!

Those little guys are hard to it because they are almost constantly moving and they are small in size.
But cats love them!

What is your slingshot made from? wire coat hanger?

SMS


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

4 stiff coat hangers wrapped in electrical tape so it's basically a alambra restora like Nico uses just little different design it's the ugliest slingshot I have but I can't seem to miss with it.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That is what Nico sez, and he is all about filling the pot. I'm pretty sure he would prefer that you ate those sparrows.

4 and 20 Blackbirds you know.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

natureboy922 said:


> 4 stiff coat hangers wrapped in electrical tape so it's basically a alambra restora like Nico uses just little different design it's the ugliest slingshot I have but I can't seem to miss with it.


 I know what you mean, I love my wire coathanger slingshot and its my most accurate shooter.

I dont think your wire coathanger slingshot is ugly in any way.



flipgun said:


> That is what Nico sez, and he is all about filling the pot. I'm pretty sure he would prefer that you ate those sparrows.
> 4 and 20 Blackbirds you know.


 Isnt filling the pot what every hunter should want?



SMS


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i like sparrows. around here they seem to be getting fewer and fewer every 4 to 5 years.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Kill them pests brotha! I have a squirrel terrorizing my yard and house but he keeps eluding me... one of these days... I digress.

Nice shooting, keep it up!


----------



## kyogen (Oct 22, 2012)

Sorry to revive such an old topic, but i was hoping you might have some tips for hitting sparrows?

They're a real pest in my yard, but due to their size and rapid movement i'm having no luck hitting any. Also unlike most other birds, as soon as they see me anywhere in the yard (even if i'm not close) they flock off, so its hard to even be in range and raise my arm before they're completely gone.

so yeah any tips of hitting small fast moving targets?


----------



## FOX FIRE (Jan 24, 2014)

The man has skills.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

i hate starlings and sparrows period,they kill other birds,very greedy,and nock down nests.have you ever found bird eggs on the ground? probably because of pest birds


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

we have a sh.t load of sparrows but the wife would not let me kill any until i showed her what the cat does with them. she said that little Bastard just plays with them then kills them. so guess what i have the Green light time to go shoot some LOL!!!!


----------

